# FE/EIT Review Course in NJ



## mtrivedi (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I live in central NJ. I have registered for FE exam in October 2011, Civil PM section. I am looking for a good review course to attend in surrounding area. Any suggestion would be appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## Jai (Aug 19, 2011)

mtrivedi said:


> Hi everyone,
> I live in central NJ. I have registered for FE exam in October 2011, Civil PM section. I am looking for a good review course to attend in surrounding area. Any suggestion would be appreciated.
> 
> Thank you!



There are some review courses in New York but very few in New Jersey. Stevens and NJIT have canceled their review courses. There is one which is provided by Rutgers University. Register for it at http://rate.rutgers.edu/courses/fundamenta...g-eit-fe-review


----------

